# Favorite snow gloves?



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

For those of you without hand warmer grips, what kind of gloves do you use? It seems that I can keep warm except for my fingers, and no glove I've found so far makes much difference.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This question came up last year as well and was resurrected a couple months back.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/18178-gloves.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

get some of those ICE ARMOR mitts. then stick those hot hand warmer things in with your paws. they will stay nice and toasty warm.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I use cheap garden work gloves, but wear latex disposable gloves underneath to keep dry.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Dave C said:


> For those of you without hand warmer grips, what kind of gloves do you use? It seems that I can keep warm except for my fingers, and no glove I've found so far makes much difference.


 You might want to put hand warmers on your Ariens, best thing I did with mine.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Im, fond of my LL Bean Goretex mitten shells with fleece liner gloves. Equally important to warm hands is a warm body / arms / blood. Maintain good protection on the wrists and keep the rest of you toasty. Try to move the hands during long passes to stimulate blood flow. These are lessons that are clearly demonstrated scuba diving in cold water.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I developed Raynaud's disease about........ 15 to 20 years ago. To say the least guys. (IT BLOWS), or should I say (THROWS)  I found over these years that mittens do a real good job until my hands start to sweat and it gets the mittiens wet from in inside out. Mittens are very hard to dry out, even after being in the dryer. If it were the case of just snow throwing, I'd say they'd be okay, but along with doing a lot of shoveling, they do get pretty wet on the inside. 

But since I have been winter hiking over the last 10 seasons or so, it has toughened me up to where wearing gloves is okay as long as I keep the blood pumping. So believe it or not, I have been wearing those yellow cotton type gloves that you buy in a 3-pack. ($5) I turn them inside out to keep the stitching from rubbing against my fingers. It means a lot doing it this way when shoveling. Even after the glooves get wet, as long as I am pumping the blood, I am okay. And if the wet does start to bother me, I just pull out another pair to use. They pack in to your pockets easy enough where they do not take up a lot of room.

They dry excellent in the dryer and they tend to fluff up a bit. 



I will use all 3 pairs over a 3-4 year period.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Had a pair of these for 7 years now. Warm & tough. Too warm of active winter sports but for snowblowing, ice fishing, snowmobiling, walking the dog… perfect. 

Cabela's Men's Pinnacle Gloves with GORE-TEX® and PrimaLoft® : Cabela's


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

I likely have Raynaud's as well. My hands will get cold on a warm day. I like mittens because they keep your fingers together and that's a little better than even the best gloves which merely divide-and-conquer.

For this year's outside work, I got a pair of these:

Kinco® Insulated Cowhide Leather Mittens | GEMPLER'S

They actually have finger slots inside the mitten shell. I'm not sure that's the way to go ... but they worked well that last storm with the wind howlin'.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ya , that Raynaud's thing can be a pain . At one point, when the temps dipped below about 40 F ( yes above 0 ) some of my fingers would start turning white . Totally numb , zero blood flow , I probably could have cut them off and not felt it. 
I was lucky though , my Doc gave me a script for something , I think it was a blood thinner , I just took it when I knew I'd need it . Between that and getting back into construction work where my hands and arms got a lot of exercise I got most of the way over that


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kielbasa said:


> I developed Raynaud's disease about........ 15 to 20 years ago. To say the least guys. (IT BLOWS), or should I say (THROWS)  I found over these years that mittens do a real good job until my hands start to sweat and it gets the mittiens wet from in inside out. Mittens are very hard to dry out, even after being in the dryer. If it were the case of just snow throwing, I'd say they'd be okay, but along with doing a lot of shoveling, they do get pretty wet on the inside.
> 
> But since I have been winter hiking over the last 10 seasons or so, it has toughened me up to where wearing gloves is okay as long as I keep the blood pumping. So believe it or not, I have been wearing those yellow cotton type gloves that you buy in a 3-pack. ($5) I turn them inside out to keep the stitching from rubbing against my fingers. It means a lot doing it this way when shoveling. Even after the glooves get wet, as long as I am pumping the blood, I am okay. And if the wet does start to bother me, I just pull out another pair to use. They pack in to your pockets easy enough where they do not take up a lot of room.
> 
> ...


get a can of camp dry, spray the glove down with it to waterproof them, you know I just thought of this


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

sr71 said:


> Had a pair of these for 7 years now. Warm & tough. Too warm of active winter sports but for snowblowing, ice fishing, snowmobiling, walking the dog… perfect.
> 
> Cabela's Men's Pinnacle Gloves with GORE-TEX® and PrimaLoft® : Cabela's


I wonder why they only show small size available. Hmmm...


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been wearing an old pair of U.S. military issue leather mittens with liners. My hands were so warm today, I wore just the liners when I was out clearing snow.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

I found these work great, I don't have heated handles.The Best Heated Gloves - Hammacher Schlemmer


----------

